# [usb] Détection automatique clef USB [Résolu]

## sun_cracker

Bonjour à tous,

étant débutant sous linux et Gentoo en particulier, je cherche à savoir s'il est possible que ma clef USB soit détectée automatiquement

lors de l'insertion de celle-ci dans le port   :Question: 

Pour info je suis sous Gnome et mon architecture est x86_64 (amd x2 3800+)

Est il également possible de détecter automatiquement l'insertion d'un CD/DVD dans le lecteur   :Question: 

Merci d'avance   :Exclamation: 

SunLast edited by sun_cracker on Mon Jul 09, 2007 7:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## polytan

C'est tout simple :

```
emerge ivman
```

usermod -g  plugdev tonuseratoi

Vérifie bien que tu as le USE gnome et installe le paquet relatif : un truc genre gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager ou gnomevfs-mount

----------

## Temet

Non!

ivman n'a plus à être utilisé depuis des lustres. Normalement Gnome et KDE détectent tout ça comme des grands.

----------

## Desintegr

Je suis d'accord avec Temet.

ivman est utile uniquement si tu utilises un WM comme Fluxbox, FVWM, etc.

----------

## ghoti

Il me semble que sous gnome, c'est gnome-volume-manager qui s'occupe de ça.

----------

## sebtx

Salut,

ajoutes les USE flag hal et dbus à ton make.conf et recompiles les paquets suivants:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gnome-base/gnome-vfs
> 
> gnome-base/gnome-applets
> ...

 

ou sinon fais un:

```
emerge --newuse --update world
```

Une fois cela terminé,  ajoutes ton utilisateur dans les groupes plugdev et messagebus (pas sûr pour le second).

Ensuite fais 

```
/etc/init.d/hald start
```

 et un 

```
rc-update add hald default
```

Puis fermes et ré-ouvres ta session et ça devrait fonctionner.

----------

## davidou2a

et j ajouterai un 

```
# emerge -va dbus

# rc-update add debus default
```

Le groupe est bien plugdev...

----------

## geekounet

 *sebtx wrote:*   

> ou sinon fais un:
> 
> ```
> emerge --newuse --update world
> ```
> ...

 

```
emerge --ask --update --deep --newuse world
```

Pour bien rebuild les dépendances aussi  :Wink: 

----------

## sun_cracker

Merci à tous pour vos très nombreuses réponses   :Very Happy: 

J'ai fait ce que Sebtx m'a conseillé, ensuite :

usermod -g plugdev sun

usermod -g messagebus sun

mais j'ai le message suivant lorsque j'exécute

/etc/init.d/hald start

==> Starting Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon ...    [   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   ]

Quelqu'un voit-il d'où cela peut venir   :Question: 

Merci   :Exclamation: 

Sun

----------

## loopx

personne n'a précisé les use flag "hal" ou "dbus" (sais plus lol) dans le make.conf  :Surprised: 

emerge -uDNpv world après

vire pv si c bon

----------

## davidou2a

 *loopx wrote:*   

> personne n'a précisé les use flag "hal" ou "dbus" (sais plus lol) dans le make.conf 
> 
> emerge -uDNpv world après
> 
> vire pv si c bon

 

si si sebtx a precisé ça  :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4130983.html#4130983

----------

## loopx

ah, désolé alors ^^

un ptit revdep-rebuild peut etre ...

faudrais aller checker les logs (/var/log/message si tu utilise syslog-ng)

----------

## polytan

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Non!
> 
> ivman n'a plus à être utilisé depuis des lustres. Normalement Gnome et KDE détectent tout ça comme des grands.

 

Et il y a une solution générique ? (Sous xfce entre autre ?)

Car je ne suis pas contre me passer d'ivman (qui est super long à démarrer d'ailleurs) mais j'aimerais avoir une solution fonctionnelle.

J'ai thunar-volman, mais je en sais pas à quel niveau il est impliqué.

Je dois avoir un truc genre udev/dbus/hal/pmount/ivman

Si Je pouvais faire sauter ivman/pmount et toujours avoir le montage automatique de mes trucs, ca serait cool  :Very Happy: 

----------

## blasserre

 *polytan wrote:*   

> Car je ne suis pas contre me passer d'ivman (qui est super long à démarrer d'ailleurs) mais j'aimerais avoir une solution fonctionnelle.

 

ouais je capte pas pourquoi il est si lent à démarrer, il passait comme papa dans maman avec un k-2.6.19, depuis que j'ai mis un k-2.6.21 il met au moins 15 secondes à se lancer   :Shocked: 

----------

## polytan

Pareil, c'est une vraie horreur ce lancement.

Je ne suis pas contre m'en passer.

----------

## sun_cracker

[quote="davidou2a"] *loopx wrote:*   

> personne n'a précisé les use flag "hal" ou "dbus" (sais plus lol) dans le make.conf 
> 
> emerge -uDNpv world après
> 
> vire pv si c bon

 

J'avais oublié de re-émerger world après avoir changé mes USES.

Je viens de le faire mais il plante, voici le message que j'obtiens :

emerge -uDN world

 *Quote:*   

> checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran option to produce PIC... -fPIC
> 
> checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran PIC flag -fPIC works... yes
> 
> checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran static flag -static works... yes
> ...

  

Suis un peu perdu là   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Temet

Je crois que inotify se configure dans le noyau, bonne recompilation! ^^

----------

## sun_cracker

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Je crois que inotify se configure dans le noyau, bonne recompilation! ^^

 

Bonjour Temet,

je viens de vérifier les options de compilation de mon noyau, 

j'ai trouvé dans "Filesystem" une option avec "inotify" mais cette option est apparement déjà compilé en dur dans mon noyau actuel   :Rolling Eyes: 

Sun

----------

## YetiBarBar

As-tu bien monte ta partition /boot avant d'y copier le noyau auquel ton .config fait reference?

----------

## sun_cracker

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> As-tu bien monte ta partition /boot avant d'y copier le noyau auquel ton .config fait reference?

 

Merci pour ta réponse YetiBarBar   :Very Happy: 

Ma partition /boot est montée automatiquement au démarrage, via ce que j'ai mis dans mon fichier fstab

Une fois que j'ai fini de compiler mon noyau, je le copie sur /boot et je modifie mon grub.conf afin de bien prendre le nouveau noyau. 

Sun

----------

## CryoGen

 *polytan wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Non!
> 
> ivman n'a plus à être utilisé depuis des lustres. Normalement Gnome et KDE détectent tout ça comme des grands. 
> 
> Et il y a une solution générique ? (Sous xfce entre autre ?)
> ...

 

Je suis sous Xfce et mes clés usb apparaissent dans thunar  :Smile: 

J'utilise dbus + hal, et bien sur thunar est compilé avec ces USE

 *Quote:*   

> xfce-base/thunar
> 
>      Available versions:  0.8.0-r3 {X dbus debug doc exif gnome hal pcre plugins startup-notification}
> 
>      Installed versions:  0.8.0-r3(18:24:14 03.05.2007)(X dbus -debug -doc -exif -gnome hal pcre plugins startup-notification)
> ...

 

----------

## polytan

Et hop, deux programmes qui virent !

Merci ![/off]

----------

## sun_cracker

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Je crois que inotify se configure dans le noyau, bonne recompilation! ^^

 

J'essaye de recompiler mon noyau avec inotify cocher "en dur", mais j'ai un message d'erreur lors de la compilation :

 *Quote:*   

> make && make modules_install
> 
>   CHK     include/linux/version.h
> 
>   CHK     include/linux/utsrelease.h
> ...

  

J'ai rien changé d'autre pourtant   :Rolling Eyes: 

Sun

----------

## loopx

T'as ptet des trucs qui ont changé (compilateur, ...)...

fait un make clean and try again  :Wink: 

----------

## sun_cracker

 *loopx wrote:*   

> T'as ptet des trucs qui ont changé (compilateur, ...)...
> 
> fait un make clean and try again 

 

Merci pour ton aide Loopx !

J'ai essayé ce que tu m'as conseillé mais rien n'y fait. J'ai donc utilisé les gros moyens, j'ai fait un re-emerge gentoo-sources de mon noyau actuel c-à-d 2.6.20-gentoo-r8

et là j'ai réussi à compiler mon noyau avec inotify coché (j'ai compilé cette option en "dur", pas en module !)

Au démarrage de mon pc j'ai bien :

Starting D-Bus systeme messagebus ..........OK

par contre j'ai :

Starting Hardware Abstraction Layer Daemon  !!

apparement je n'arrive pas à démarrer HAL !

Dans Gnome si je clique sur System/Preferences/Removable drive and media ==> j'ai un message qui apparait me signifiant que HALD est requis mais ne tourne pas !

Je m'en doute mais comment faire pour démarrer ce service   :Question:   :Question: 

emerge -uDN world   :Confused:  ne fonctionne toujours pas malgré le fait que j'ai compilé en dur inotify ! J'ai toujours le message suivant :

 *Quote:*   

> checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran option to produce PIC... -fPIC
> 
> checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran PIC flag -fPIC works... yes
> 
> checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran static flag -static works... yes
> ...

  

Me sens seul là   :Laughing: 

Sun

----------

## polytan

Quels sont tes USE ?

Tu peux toujours refaire un 

```
emerge -eDN system
```

----------

## sun_cracker

 *polytan wrote:*   

> Quels sont tes USE ?
> 
> Tu peux toujours refaire un 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Je te répondrai ce soir car suis au boulot ! Merci pour ta réponse   :Very Happy: 

Concernant l'emerge que tu me conseilles, je connaissais pas la commande emerge system ! 

Mais bon je suis un bleu sous Gentoo    :Exclamation:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sun_cracker

J'ai vérifié que inotify était bien compiler dans mon noyau :

grep INOTIFY /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y OK !

Pour résoudre le problème j'ai exécuté :

emerge linux-headers et 

emerge glibc

Ensuite j'ai relancé hal et là victoire il démarre sans broncher !

 :Very Happy: 

Merci à tous pour votre aide !   :Surprised: 

Sun

----------

